# Digging at work. 2 finds!



## Melli25 (Aug 20, 2021)

Working for the courthouse ( County (Maintenance) we are doing some big jobs at the moment. The building itself was built in 1929 and finished on 1931.. behind it back then was a housing district. Now behind it is a parking lot and the Health dept. We dug up a 5x5 concrete square so we could put a clean out on the health dept sewer line… after some digging I found a few intact bottles. Sure nothing special but I liked them. Im assuming they had a trash pile and this was one of them..  They now sit in my bottle cabinet. One mans trash…


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 20, 2021)

Super clean !


----------



## embe (Aug 21, 2021)

I'd be asking the Boss if there's more work there.


----------

